

MoD 'how to stop leaks' document is leaked - dimas
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/politics/defence/6261756/MoD-how-to-stop-leaks-document-is-leaked.html

======
commiebob
_the 2,400-page restricted document_

Holy crap, are they serious? I can't imagine the mounds of BS that must be
included in this thing.

Surely these guidelines could be slimmed down to say - 1 page - Stop
sending/copying/telling people about classified documents.

~~~
eggoa
It's super boring.

Glossaries; descriptions of different kinds of file cabinets, envelopes, and
fences; a diagram of how to tape an envelope shut; forms for security guards
to fill out; etc.

Plus lots of, "This page intentionally left blank."

------
rrival
Ironic.

~~~
gaius
Don'cha think?

~~~
gaius
Wow, someone _really_ doesn't like Alanis Morissette...

